# My Art: Merbettas



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

So, I attempted to draw a fish, but that was just LULZY FAIL.

I decided to draw Merbettas because I have drawn Merpeople before. I prefer to draw them more fish-like instead of human, so I drew her arms to be pretty much ventral fins. Not functional as fins but mildly functional as hands (two fingers and a thumb). Her "ears" are pectoral fins. This is Starburst, she's a very shy, easily spooked HMPK girl:











Any criticism is welcome. I would actually appreciate some criticism because I'm self taught >_<"

Link to Full Size: http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y293/Bahamut285/StarburstMer_Finaljpg.jpg

m(_ _)m Thank you for looking~


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

|___| 

gob smacked! Thats great!


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautifil! I love ears as pectoral fins!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Love it! Draw moorrree!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

really nice ^_^


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

;A; Thanks guys <3333

I suck super-hard at drawing guys so I'll probably try MeiLin first xD


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Very cute  I'd love to see more of your art.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

That's incredible! Is it digitally drawn?


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Leeniex said:


> That's incredible! Is it digitally drawn?


It's traditional then scanned into the computer. I use Photoshop CS5 to ink and colour with my mouse LOL. Some parts are tablet, but I overall am terrible with tablet ><"

The "background" and "seaweed" are digital though, XD. The rock is a texture


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

DO MOOAAAARRR!!!! 

Don't say that you're a bad artist!! You're great!!! ^^


----------

